# Bad hesitation w/ my 4K



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

While my Corrado has been in the shop (as usual) I've been driving my '84 4K and now that's giving me problems too! Basically it's a really bad hesitation problem, sometimes it will run very rough and I don't get much response from the gas pedal and other times I get no response what so ever. It's not all the time, just sort of comes and goes and last night it got really bad. I was on the highway and no matter how much I pressed down on the pedal it just wouldn't go any faster then all of a sudden it kicked in. When I got off the highway and was waiting at a light, I couldn't even make it across the intersection, no power at all, then it took off like a bat out of hell. If you have any ideas what's the problem, I'd sure like to hear them!
Brian


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (ButchHusky)*

Ive got the same problem with my 4KQ , not as bad as yours but its still the same thing. I have replaced all the sensors and readjusted the fuel mixture to be correct. it still does it. I have no idea what the problem is but I am thinking it may have something to do with timing. you may want to make sure everything around your distributer is working properly. Also if the fuel filter is old you may want to change that too. hope this helps ya out. later
~Kenny


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (ButchHusky)*

check all your vacuum hoses.


----------



## 10VTurboPower (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (ButchHusky)*

Dont believe everything thing you hear! Vacum leaks?!?! BTDT! Not the symptoms of a vacum leak at all! At least not that bad! If it was vacum leak you would have trouble starting your car if you even could! As for the answer to your question? ..... you got me! Check everything! I had hesitation so i picked up a distributro cap and replaced mine! That scared my hesistation away but then it brought its friend the vacum leak for a visit later! Of course my car never hesitated that bad! Best i can do for you is wish you luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euro_vw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (ButchHusky)*

also, do you have a knock sensor?
If yes, you might want to check it out. If it doesn't work, it'll go into a limp mode. I'm not sure if 84 Audi had that, but my 87 does.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (euro_vw)*

A few things to check:
1. Check for a loose plug or plug wire. The spark plugs are known to work loose on these cars and cause bad grounds. Also check for a bad plug wire, arching intermitantly. BTW: When was the last FULL tune-up? Plugs, plug wires, cap & rotor?
2. HALL SENSOR: Check to kae sure the connection to your Hall Sensor isn't loose/corroded or that the sensor itself hasn't come loose on the distibutor. I had the exact same symptoms on my CGT and the Hall Sensor had actually poppled partly out of the distributor. If the feet on you Hall Sensor have broken, a zip tie works wonders for holding it in place...


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (duandcc)*

I have an 87 fox that does the exact same thing. Although my head gasket is going..........


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (duandcc)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A few things to check:
1. Check for a loose plug or plug wire. The spark plugs are known to work loose on these cars and cause bad grounds. Also check for a bad plug wire, arching intermitantly. BTW: When was the last FULL tune-up? Plugs, plug wires, cap & rotor?
2. HALL SENSOR: Check to kae sure the connection to your Hall Sensor isn't loose/corroded or that the sensor itself hasn't come loose on the distibutor. I had the exact same symptoms on my CGT and the Hall Sensor had actually poppled partly out of the distributor. If the feet on you Hall Sensor have broken, a zip tie works wonders for holding it in place...[HR][/HR]​The plugs, wires, cap & rotor were done right before I bought the car 2 years ago (my mechanic showed me all the receipts they had on the car) but I did check all that over just in case and it seems to be fine. Funny you should mention the Hall sensor, my Corrado is in the shop (hence the winter beater 4K is on the road) because of intermittent killing problems that are most likely due to a bad Hall sensor. 
Anyway, since my initial post I haven't experienced anymore of the symptoms, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. What about a bad fuel pump, would that cause any problems like I described? Winter will be here soon in WI so I want the 4K to be ready








Brian


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (ButchHusky)*

OK, your cap, rotor and wires are 2 years old. How many miles? The general consensus on those items is every 2 years or 20,000 miles. Also, plugs are more like every year of 10,000 miles...


----------



## ButchHusky (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (duandcc)*

I really only drive the car about 5 months out of the year and don't put too many miles on it. I could change the plugs to see what happens, but I still feel like it's a fuel issue, ie fuel pump or something along those lines.
Brian


----------



## Fourings (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Bad hesitation w/ my 4K (ButchHusky)*

Check your airboot too. If you have a rip then the problem may come and go with the normal movement of the engine on the mounts.


----------

